# income support -when will I recieve my first payment?



## dimple123

So I applied for income support on friday 6th, when I was exactly 29 weeks pregnant. I then subsequently had the interview at the job centre on monday 10th. I asked about when I would get my first payment, and she said I'd get a letter in the post to say how much I was entitled to. I haven't recieved a letter yet or payment. Has anyone had any experience with income support, how long does it take from when you applied to when you recieved your first payment, and do you get your payment before your letter or do you have to wait for your letter before you get your payment? so confused!!!


----------



## bbkf

I'm not sure but I'm wondering the same thing as I'm 29 weeks tomorrow so I'm gunna ring them in the morning n I'm hoping they don't leave me without money for too long are you applying for sure start grant aswell??? Apparantly they can't give you the grant untill your officially on income support aswell


----------



## dimple123

bbkf said:


> I'm not sure but I'm wondering the same thing as I'm 29 weeks tomorrow so I'm gunna ring them in the morning n I'm hoping they don't leave me without money for too long are you applying for sure start grant aswell??? Apparantly they can't give you the grant untill your officially on income support aswell



Yeah I'm applying for it, the woman gave me the forms for the sure start grant but said I can't apply for it until I get my payment and letter. She was very vague, and didn't even ask for my matb1 form as proof so that confused me as well. But yeah ring up tommorow because you don't want to be without money for too long like I might be :/


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It usually takes a couple of weeks hun. But they should be able to give you at least a hint as to when if you just give them a ring. If not just keep chasing them xx


----------



## bbkf

dimple123 said:


> bbkf said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure but I'm wondering the same thing as I'm 29 weeks tomorrow so I'm gunna ring them in the morning n I'm hoping they don't leave me without money for too long are you applying for sure start grant aswell??? Apparantly they can't give you the grant untill your officially on income support aswell
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm applying for it, the woman gave me the forms for the sure start grant but said I can't apply for it until I get my payment and letter. She was very vague, and didn't even ask for my matb1 form as proof so that confused me as well. But yeah ring up tommorow because you don't want to be without money for too long like I might be :/Click to expand...


I don't even have a matb1 form! Iv filled out the sure start form but you have to get midwife to sign the back I think ill post it like next week so its a week behind my income support did they say you would get paid every 2 weeks because someone said you could choose either weekly or fortnightly but I didn't think you had a choice!


----------



## dimple123

kmbabycrazy said:


> It usually takes a couple of weeks hun. But they should be able to give you at least a hint as to when if you just give them a ring. If not just keep chasing them xx

Okk thanks if I don't hear anything by friday I'll ring them up :)


----------



## dimple123

bbkf said:


> dimple123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbkf said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure but I'm wondering the same thing as I'm 29 weeks tomorrow so I'm gunna ring them in the morning n I'm hoping they don't leave me without money for too long are you applying for sure start grant aswell??? Apparantly they can't give you the grant untill your officially on income support aswell
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm applying for it, the woman gave me the forms for the sure start grant but said I can't apply for it until I get my payment and letter. She was very vague, and didn't even ask for my matb1 form as proof so that confused me as well. But yeah ring up tommorow because you don't want to be without money for too long like I might be :/Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even have a matb1 form! Iv filled out the sure start form but you have to get midwife to sign the back I think ill post it like next week so its a week behind my income support did they say you would get paid every 2 weeks because someone said you could choose either weekly or fortnightly but I didn't think you had a choice!Click to expand...


She didn't even say anything about how reguarly it gets paid! This is what I mean I'm so confused it was just such a vague meeting :/


----------



## bbkf

There useless they just leave you to figure it all out yourself! I'm pretty sure its every 2 weeks but keep chasing them up because if thers a problem or they need something from you they don't bother telling you they just expect you to no! Its stressfull changing over I can't wait till its all sorted out! 
I don't even have a matb1 form! Iv filled out the sure start form but you have to get midwife to sign the back I think ill post it like next week so its a week behind my income support did they say you would get paid every 2 weeks because someone said you could choose either weekly or fortnightly but I didn't think you had a choice![/QUOTE]


She didn't even say anything about how reguarly it gets paid! This is what I mean I'm so confused it was just such a vague meeting :/[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kezbob

Hi Hun, I used to work for the jobcentre and they normally have a target of 12 working days from application to payout but I do know there has been a big back log that they are dealing with (inside info lol) but if u ring them and keep ringing then till u get a definite answer they will be able to tell u when the aim was processed and when a letter was sent and when payment is due. The key to any benefit is to pester them. We used to hate it but also it's one of the only ways to get answers. 
Hope this helps xx


----------



## Kezbob

You don't have a choice on how it's paid now, it's fortnightly now xx


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Clearance time is 14 working days although some areas have a back log, some dont so it can be less or more.

prior to the 14 days being up all you can do is call and see if there's any info available. If there is they'll happily tell you.

Claiming solely on the grounds of pregnancy does require verification of due date so I'd call to check theyre not waiting on your matb1 as if they don't have all the info they can't finish processing the claim.

You'll probably find you get your payment before you're letter, although both would be issued the same day, payments take 3 work days to credit, letters (depending on royal mail) can take 7 work days.

HTH


----------



## dimple123

Thanks girls! I'll def ring up tommorow I think :)


----------



## Kra

I posted my forms when I was 29 weeks and got a letter on Saturday to say I was entitled and they sent me a cheque for the first payment and next payments will go in as normal on the same kind of time scale that jsa did. I didn't need an interview or anything though xxxx


----------



## dimple123

Thanks for all the replies girls, rang them up and the money will be in my account tommorow :)


----------



## snuggles22

my meeting was on the 17th july and i still haven't received a letter or any payments, would have been good to get a rough estimation!


----------



## bbkf

Mine was 18th and I still havnt heard anything either!


----------



## Stacey_Ann

14 working days from 17th July is 3rd aug. xx


----------



## Momma2Nessa

Bleh... I'm still waiting to collect my disability... I've been out of work for a month now, turned in my paperwork to collect over a week ago and havent heard anything. Paper says I have to wait 14 days before I can call and inquire about my pay... Kinda having a baby here, I dont have 14 days!


----------



## RobynM932

Job centre told me when I went to sign off of job seekers that they had sorted me out to receive income support, I was told I would still receive payments every two weeks. So I waited and I received nothing. I rang back up, and they then told me I was not in receipt of any benefit. So I then had to go in to job centre and make a new claim for income support... :growlmad:
I was not happy.
They told me once I had sent off my MatB1 form to complete my claim it will take about 2 - 2 1/2 weeks for first payment to come through. I also sent off my maternity grant form the same day will I receive my grant and income support at the same time or will my grant take longer..?? xx


----------



## ILoveCakee

You can't get the Sure Start Grant (the £500) if you have any children under 16. Not sure if that's your child in the picture, but if it is they definitely look under 16 lol.

My daughter is 18 months, this time I'm having a boy and obviously my daughter is not done with her cot, buggy and such and I won't dress my son in all her pink clothes lol, and even if your child is 15 you'd have no stuff left for a newborn but nope, no arguing this, if you have any children under 16 your luck is out you get nothing.

Sometimes I wish I was American so I could have a baby shower and get everything for free :haha:


----------



## karenh24

hey ladies quick question for you, i've heard if partner/husband works more then 24 hours a week then you can't apply?


----------



## ILoveCakee

karenh24 said:


> hey ladies quick question for you, i've heard if partner/husband works more then 24 hours a week then you can't apply?

That is correct. You can only get it if you work less than 16 and your partner works less than 24


----------

